# pardner 12 gauge parts



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ok guys sorry about the posts but i know what i need.
i need this
pardner 12 gauge barrel its teh same gun as the HR model 88, new name... basicly theres a smooth bore, and theres a smooth bore that takes a choke..i need the one that takes the choke, if anyone knows where one is let me know! :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Did you try the HR web site. Looks like you can get one for about $83.

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.aspx

I'm certain you won't be disappointed.


----------

